
How Will History Books Remember the 2010s? - Tomte
https://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2019/12/27/how-will-history-books-remember-the-2010s-089796
======
simonblack
"The Gathering Storm"

Conflict is slowly but surely building. There will be a major war very, very
soon. It will make WW2 look like a tea party.

------
simonblack
"The Gathering Storm"

